# New fireplace mantel



## Mike_d_s (Dec 5, 2017)

Between the new cnc and work, I haven't done too much worth showing, but I wrapped up the new mantel a week ago just in time for Christmas. My wife is a big Arts & Crafts/Greene & Greene fan so this is a bit of a mashup style wise, but she loves it and thats the important thing.

It's cherry with a dye to match the other furniture I've built her. Because I'm still working on justifying the money I spent, the finger joints and peg accent recesses are all cut on the CNC. The finger joints on the sides are real, but the middle ones are faked on the CNC using a beading bit to make it look like a finger joint.

In addition the tile work is new as well and though I'm not half bad with tile, doing this decorative design was a challenge, though the finished look is worth it I think. Only thing left is to wait for my wife to pick the new fireplace glass screen. She wants one flat black or maybe copper toned to replace the bright brass original one.

I normally build furniture that (imho) has to look as good from the back and the front. It was interesting building something where I knew that absolutely no one was ever going to see the back side. It's furniture on the front and construction grade on the back, though I did topcoat both sides to try and balance the moisture change. 

I included a before pic to show what I started with.

Thanks,
Mike

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike_d_s (Dec 5, 2017)

Forgot to add that while I had the mantel off, I also ran HDMI and a power outlet on the wall behind the mirror in prep for the 'big furniture rearrangement of 18' where SWMBO has indicated I'll have to part with Ole Trusty (the Mitsubishi 65" rear projection) so his spot can now be occupied by some chair she has her eye on. 

And to add insult to injury I have to build the chair destined to relegate my digital friend to the daughter's house.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 5, 2017)

Beautiful mantel! Tony


----------



## TimR (Dec 5, 2017)

Well done on the mantel and tilework!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2017)

Very nice! Definitely an improvement over what you had.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2017)

Great work, love the new look!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 7, 2017)

Very nicely done I. Like it


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2017)

Such a dramatic improvement! Congrats! Nice timing! Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s really nice! Looks good with the ceiling fan too.


----------



## Deanoside (Dec 9, 2017)

Very nice


----------

